# Roccat Kova funktioniert nicht



## Ossiracer (17. Mai 2011)

Tach

Habe mal wieder ein Problem. Gestern Abend habe ich meinen Computer ganz normal heruntergefahren. 
Heute habe ich ihn hochgefahren, allerdings ging die Maus nicht. Nach einigem Überlegen bin ich in den Gerätemanager gegangen und habe gesehen, dass bei der "HID-konformen Maus" ein gelbes Dreieck war. Habe daraufhin geschaut, woran das liegt und entdeckt, dass eine Datei des Windows-Maustreibers keine digitale Signatur hat, also nicht verwendet werden kann

Woran kann das liegen und wie behebe ich diesen Fehler? Windows neu installieren hat leider keine Abhilfe gebracht.

Greez


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

nimm doch mal den treiber, der für die maus gedacht ist und keinen von MS.


----------



## PremiumToaster (17. Mai 2011)

Hast du die normale Kova oder die Plus? Bei der normalen gibt es ja keinen Herstellerstreiber. Was bei mir öfters ist: nach dem hochfahren geht die Maus nicht (leuchtet auch nicht). Dann muss ich einfach am Mausrad drehen und sie läuft wieder. Ich weiß nicht ob das dass selbe wie bei dir ist aber du kannst es ja mal versuchen 
Zum Gerätemanager kann ich nichts sagen, da hab ich mir die Maus noch nicht angeschaut...


----------



## JawMekEf (17. Mai 2011)

Bei mir geht sie auch oft nicht, dann muss ich ca. 10 mal umstecken damit sie wieder geht


----------



## PremiumToaster (17. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja das was ich meinte^^
Wenn ich da paarmal umstecke geht sie irgendwann aber wenn ich einfach am Mausrad drehe geht die LED wieder an und sie läuft. Ich schätze das ist eine Art Standby-Modus oder sowas


----------



## Ossiracer (17. Mai 2011)

Das Problem mit dem "Stand-by" habe ich nicht. Paarmal an und ausstecken hilft auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Wincenty (20. Mai 2011)

mit meiner Roccat Kone hatte ich auch oft ein solches problem gehabt.

ich hatte n tutorial gefunden wie man die USB-Eingabegeräteports resetet im GM und dann ging die Maus wieder für paar Wochen wieder normal


----------

